# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм >  Отдых на Мальдивах

## Аркадий

Подскажите где можно посмотреть стоимость путевок на отдых на Мальдивах.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Я бы вам посоветовал посмотреть обзоры на ютуб про мальдивы и там же и узнать про стоимость.

----------


## Сергей Петров

Мы не так давно тоже очень долго искали где можно посмотреть стоимость путевок на отдых на Мальдивах и нам посоветовали обратить внимание на https://intourist.ru/info/maldives/ там мы и нашли всю необходимую информацию.

----------


## admkkras

На специализированных сайтах и агрегаторах конечно. Тут например

----------

